

Komodia/Superfish SSL Validation is broken - FiloSottile
https://blog.filippo.io/komodia-superfish-ssl-validation-is-broken/

======
tptacek
If they got something this basic wrong, you can only imagine what else is
broken in it. TLS is very hard to get right.

------
suzannealdrich
On top of providing a MITM vector, they've managed to allow insecure ciphers
and validate for bad certificates. Now that's pretty poor form for a
"security" company.

